# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Whirlpool] Whirlpool Πλυντήριο  Δεν σταματαει

## electricalgian

Καλησπερα ! εχω ενα πληντυριο Whirpool  ΑWO/D 41122 το οποιο ενω κανει ολο το προγραμμα και οταν φτανει στο τελος δουλευει συνεχεια .Δηλαδη ενω στιβει στο τελος κανει ενα οn off τα λαμπακια του προγραμματος και το start και εκει επρεπε να μεινουν στο off αλλα αυτα επανερχονται παλι σε on και κανει παλι το ιδιο πραγμα και δεν τελειωνει ποτε. Μηπως καποιος γνωριζει τι μπορει να συμβαινει?*Whirlpool*

----------


## mariosmfj

Καλησπερα.
Το νερο το ζεσταινει?

----------


## electricalgian

Ειναι στους 40 βαθμους το προγραμμα απλος κανει ολον τον κυκλο κανονικα και στο τελος οταν στιβει και βγαζει οτι νερο υπαρχει απο το στιψιμο αλλα δεν σταματαει ποτε .Συνεχεια στιβει σταματαει και ξανα το ιδιο.

----------


## duvdev

Δεν απαντησες στην ερωτηση του φιλου Μαριου ομως.

----------


## mariosmfj

Να το θεσω αλλιως.
Ζεσταινει το νερο αν βαλεις τη θερμοκρασια π.χ. στους 60?

----------


## electricalgian

Αυτό δεν το δοκίμασα γιατί απλός το βάζω στους 40 και από την στιγμή που κάνει όλον τον κύκλο φαντάστηκα ότι έστω και 40 το ζεστσινει γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα προχωρούσε

----------


## electricalgian

Θα το βάλω και θα σας ενημερωσω

----------


## electricalgian

Τελικά έβαλα στους 60 βαθμούς και ζεσταίνει κανονικά.

----------


## duvdev

Οι πιθανοτητες τοτε ειναι για βλαβη στον εγκεφαλο.

----------


## electricalgian

Σημερα εβαλα το συντομο πλυσιμο και ξεβγαλμα και το εκανε κανονικα και σταματησε κανονικα στο τελος χωρις να στιβει και να δουλευει συνεχεια η αντλια χωρις να μην σταματαει ποτε! Στους 40 βαθμους κανει ολο το προγραμμα αλλα δεν σταματει ποτε,και αυτο φυσικα ειναι το προβλημα.

----------

